# Where can I find FREE t-shirt designer application tool for my e-commerce site?



## kimskey

Hi Guys,

I am starting up a small t-shirt designing company in UK and working on developing an e-commerce site in collaboration with a webdesigner. The thing is I want to give my clients the option for creating/uploading their own t-shirt design via an application. Unfortunately, I don't know what the name of such an application is? niether do I know where to find free application tools that I can use on my website. Can any one advise me on how to handle this matter or refere to an opensource application? If, this does not excist can I would appreciatte your help with any good vendor. Many thnx in advance


----------



## splathead

Your question is asked a lot. Here are the various threads on the subject online tshirt designer related topics at T-Shirt Forums

While freeware ones are out there, the better ones cost.


----------



## zhenjie

Pay for it. The only good applications are subscription based. You'd want the support and updates that come with paying. Why skimp on something that will generate you income?

Since you're in the UK definitely check out rsktech.com . They are based in Scotland I think! The pound is too weak at the moment to purchase US based software.


----------



## Arboristsite

I found this one recently...CHEAP TOO and I like that the shirt is larger than most.
wePrint Design Studio - Online Software for Printing Industry
Hope this helps


----------



## customistic

Arboristsite said:


> I found this one recently...CHEAP TOO and I like that the shirt is larger than most.
> wePrint Design Studio - Online Software for Printing Industry
> Hope this helps


^^^^My virus scanner flagged this site for malware. FYI.


----------



## webtrekker

What you need to look for is a 'product designer,' such as this - https://demo.lumise.com/editor.php?product=10&draft=yes

I'm not saying this is the one for you, just that this is an example of the tool. Many are available, including free and paid-for options.


----------

